# need help please



## franklinr_casedo (Sep 14, 2006)

guys really need your help. i already set up my 50 gallon reef tank two weeks ago. after a week my two clownfish died, dont know why. what i only have is two clownfish and two yellow tang. salinity is ok. but the nitrates thing, i dont know the level since i dont have the test kit yet. why my clownfish died.am worried about the life of other clownfish. please help.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Frank.

You need a liquid test kit to determine your ammonia, nitrites and nitrates. Was your tank cycled? At two weeks, chances are you may have ammonia spike that can kill your fish.


----------



## franklinr_casedo (Sep 14, 2006)

we put the clownfish and yellow tang right away after the set up since the lfs guy told us that it is ok to put them right away since the water is already treated. we dont wait a couple of weeks to cycle the tank. what problems will i face? what happen to my clownfish and yellow tang. will they die later?

about the kit, you mean i really need it asap?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

franklinr_casedo said:


> we put the clownfish and yellow tang right away after the set up since the lfs guy told us that it is ok to put them right away since the water is already treated. we dont wait a couple of weeks to cycle the tank. what problems will i face? what happen to my clownfish and yellow tang. will they die later?
> 
> about the kit, you mean i really need it asap?


I would get one ASAP. As for the guy that sold them hes an idiot. Unless you have top of line filteration and even that wouldnt help the tank at first. I would test the water tell us what the results were then we will guide you in the right direction.


----------



## franklinr_casedo (Sep 14, 2006)

but how will i use it? and what brand?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

use the liquid test kits as they are more accurate. there will be directions in the kit on how to use it. we are using a professional hagen test kit. but you can get one from red sea. check your lfs or petsmart or whatever if by you to see what test kits they have.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

The hagen test kit I have cost $75-$100 depending were you get it.


----------



## franklinr_casedo (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi guys,
another question, i went to lfs yesterday to look for test kit. is it correct that i must buy three test kits, one for amonia, nitrate and nitrites? it would cost me almost Php1,000 (US$21 using exchange rate of Php48) or the lfs guy are not telling the truth. How will i test my tank, need to do this asap. so please help.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Include pH test kit in that shopping list. There is a manual available in each test kit. Those kits are quite expensive and cost me a thousand pesos but what can we do?

P.S. I sent you two text messages this morning explaining about these kits.


----------

